
Ask HN: How to start working in porn industry? - angry-hacker
I&#x27;m interested in technology and marketing behind porn companies. How does one make contacts or find a job in this sector? I&#x27;m very interested in how these companies are being run, how does the tech behind it work, marketing, how they make money etc.
======
thenomad
The best-known forum for the adult industry is gfy.com . That'd be a solid
place to start.

(I don't work in porn - but I have an eclectic knowledge of the entire "making
money on the internet" landscape, and various adult industries pop up on that
radar.)

~~~
angry-hacker
Thank you. This forum is definitely a good place to start.

------
blacksqr
There's a joke in here analogous to the "How do you get to Carnegie Hall?"
classic.

------
kleer001
Maybe hit the bricks at something like the AVN expo in Vegas ?

